# [French NR] Abdelhak Kaddour 4x4 avg 34.21 & 5x5 avg 1:12.70



## Lapinsavant (Feb 28, 2015)

He took again average on every big cube  
5x5 avg : 



4x4 avg : 



What are your impressions?


----------

